
Fully automated delivery system without a single line of code - michaeloblak
https://medium.com/@michaeloblak/fully-automated-delivery-system-without-a-single-line-of-code-25b556c7742a#.ejooahtxe
======
chezmo
Hey Guys! I'm the founder of mailparser.io and I'm super happy to see this
showcase of Michael on Medium. Please let me know if you have any questions
about mailparser.io or how to pull data out of e-mails.

~~~
brudgers
Curious about the security infrastructure and data retention policies because
emailed information is traveling over the wire and processed in a cloud.

